# You know you want about 100 of these!



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

eye-mechanism/

However I wish there was some pupil dilation....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's got a better budget for props than I do. You've got a great eye for talent randomr8.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> He's got a better budget for props than I do. You've got a great eye for talent randomr8.


Wish I had time/$/talent to do things like that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't count yourself out so quickly. Yes, that eye animation took time and money beyond what most of us haunters have to work with. But what I have found to be true in this forum is that someone will look at that and say "how can I make that with what I have " be it money or parts.

http://www.goldmine-elec.com/

I enjoy looking through places like this and seeing what kind of stuff they have on sale and what it does. I have no understanding of electronics but just enough to look at something and wonder if I could get it to do what I want. 
Thinking out of the box is the main talent you need to expand on. You don't need to know how to build something to use it or to use it in a manor that is not the norm.
The best thing you can start with is the phrase "I wonder if that would work?"

One more thing to remember to do is "bookmark" the page when you find a neat place to look for information or stuff

other odd links to look at:
http://www.kindys.com/products/deco...t-motors/replacement-motor-48-60-animated-doe
http://formufit.com/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/irregular.html
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008063018195822&item=5-1587&catname=

Always try to take time to wander through some place. You never know what you may find that maybe useful, if not now then maybe later.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Okay, that is about the most creepiest thing I have ever seen!! Gore is one thing, but that eye gives me chills!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

That's an excellent Eye! Now, if we could make mouth movements more realistic!!!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Oh WOW!! This is the best link! http://formufit.com/ I never thought about looking on-line for the almost mythic 5-way connector. I've looked at every hardware store around and they claimed they didn't even make them...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HC: In my searches for unusual PVC fittings, uber-special ones like the 5-way won't be sold in hardware or even plumbing stores; some of them are made for outfits that use PVC to build furniture and stuff, not carry water -- so the hardware guys probably don't even know they exist. They never show up on their radar.


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

To anyone wanting to do animatronics. This guy does an A-Z How-To.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willettfx
Inspiration>
http://www.youtube.com/user/hyperflexharrington5?feature=mhum#p/c/9A18C47CD93EAEB6/13/Pg_-cyfLSxU
This guy does a great How-To on Arduino and Pic Micro controllers >
http://www.youtube.com/user/kdarrah1234
If 10 year old kids can use their PC to control an R/C car...


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome find. I need one of these at my door.


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

Great links up there! I wish I could have found those 5 ways years ago!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I most certainly do NOT want a hundred of these... I want TWO hundred of these.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont know about a hundred, but I would take a half dozen. Those are creepy looking.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

*That's one weird thumbs up, man---->*

Yes! Get a hundred of them and stick it all on one prop! :lolkin: Oh, what an abomination that would be! Haha, and the computer needed to do it would be like "what the hell you doin to me?"


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have nothing to use these for at all so I'd only need 6.


----------

